# Gen 2. Tuned



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Questions to auto 1.4 tuned cars 


When not pushing it. What are you guys real life highway miles


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> Questions to auto 1.4 tuned cars
> 
> 
> When not pushing it. What are you guys real life highway miles


Anywhere between 40-60 depends on speed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

One of my choices is a 17 cruze auto 1.4 and a 17 diesel auto both sedans. 90% of my driving is highway miles and want mpg. I know the gassers have a hard time meeting epa #s monthly fuel cost is only a 30-40.00 a month difference


----------



## zippypcs (Sep 6, 2017)

I average 34-36 in the warmer months and about 31 in the coldest winter. I run 45 series tires for summer and 50 series in a winter tire. Both 17 inch. I tend to have a heavy foot. Straight out HWY mpg I get around 37 cruise set @ 70 with best of conditions. I run 93 octane all of the time as well. No other mods just a tune.


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

With my Trifecta tune in MI with highs in the teens, I've been averaging about 30 MPG with very mixed driving of half city, half highway. Many trips I don't reach full operating temperature. On the highway in "factory" mode I still see 40 MPG on longer distance trips.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

If you're coming from a Diesel, everything is going to seem like it gets crap mileage. I have a Premier Hatchback, Auto, tuned for about 16,000 miles, now, and its really hard to keep my foot out of it. I drive fast, all the time. If, and thats a big "if" you can keep it at 65-70, it will get mid 30s. Ive gotten as good as 38.5. And the hatch gets terrible gas mileage, compared to the sedan. The 18" wheels have 40 series tires, from the factory. That doesn't help with mileage, either.


----------

